# Enough Is Enough!



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

A good portion of Mavericks fans on BBF.com are tired of sitting back and letting the Suns fans talk down to us. We are tired of the crap being spewed everywhere because WE ARE THE BETTER TEAM!

Join us in an epic crusade against the rest of BBF.com!

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?p=4426299#post4426299


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

lol... I am cracking up as I type this.....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Chhharrrrrrggggeeeeee!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Time to go on the offensisve.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Something just popped into my head....

Dallas better win tonight!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Ha! No negative thoughts.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Ninjatune said:


> Chhharrrrrrggggeeeeee!


thats the exact thought I had when I read the 1st post...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

My first thought was:

YOU TELL THEM!

Go ninja..... It's your birthday....
Go ninja..... It's your birthday....
Go....
Go....

lol


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

See, up to this point that has been the difference between Mavs fans and Suns fans. We know we are the better team at this point, but we have those conversations behind our Mavs doors and don't venture our opinions out to the NBA forums hardly ever. 

There's a change in the air............


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ninjatune said:


> See, up to this point that has been the difference between Mavs fans and Suns fans. We know we are the better team at this point, but we have those conversations behind our Mavs doors and don't venture our opinions out to the NBA forums hardly ever.
> 
> There's a change in the air............


I do all the time. That's why I'm supposedly the chief Nash hater.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Lead the charge then... CHIEF!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> I do all the time. That's why I'm supposedly the *chief Nash hater*.


that would make a great name!

_Chief_Nash_Hater_


sounds like royalty...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

When did you guys change your sigs?

And did my recent rantings inspire? 

(ego, you know)


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Let it be then..... there shouldn't be a thread that goes by that has anything to do with Dirk not being MVP thus far or the Suns being better than the Mavs without a barrage of rebuttles from everyone in this forum.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Let it be then..... there shouldn't be a thread that goes by that has anything to do with Dirk not being MVP thus far or the Suns being better than the Mavs without a barrage of rebuttles from everyone in this forum.


I'm in.

*Let's do it for Johnny!!*

Wait, before your time...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm not seeing much BLUE in your sig there bray........


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ninjatune said:


> Let it be then..... there shouldn't be a thread that goes by that has anything to do with Dirk not being MVP thus far or the Suns being better than the Mavs without a barrage of rebuttles from everyone in this forum.


That's what I'm saying...I've been fighting these dudes for weeks..as a forum..we can take 'em


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

xray said:


> When did you guys change your sigs?
> 
> And did my recent rantings inspire?
> 
> (ego, you know)


about 10 minutes ago...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Now I feel bad for leaving Dre out on the front lines all by himself........


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lol wow....guys stop drinking after amareca D:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Me personally am on the mavs side. I'll be really disappointed if Dirk doesnt win MVP this year over Nash, and yes the Mavs have the better team.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL...

It's no fun. The only biter is using Mark Cuban to hit us below the belt.

Can't get a good discussion at all.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL...
> 
> It's no fun. The only biter is using Mark Cuban to hit us below the belt.
> 
> Can't get a good discussion at all.


yeah, but your getting some good laughs and a few post out of it right?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Feels like I just smashed a bee hive with a baseball bat.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL... yeah.

It's been a fun post padding experience.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

1. Suns 0.810
2. Mavs 0.795

:drool2:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

tempe85 said:


> 1. Suns 0.810
> 2. Mavs 0.795


Lol, no worries.. We'll get first again after Feb 1st, when the Spurs beat ya'll.

And honestly, I dont care... We can get the 8th seed for what ever and I still will have confidence the Mavs can take the title.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

GO MAVS

ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY, ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY! BEST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE! BEST RECORD IN THE LEAGUE!

Wait...

[checks box score]

O.O

Never... mind

Just a note: Suns are only defending that Steve Nash is deserving, nothing else. And we didn't boast about anything until this happened, largely, because it's funny since it was today you decided to come out of the closet... and it was today you guys lost the best record in the league .

Which shows just how close it is and how stupid you guys were acting .


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice QUALITY Loss Tonight, Mavs... Thanks for letting the Best team in the NBA move into the #1 spot both in the conference and the league. Join the Suns BandWagon while you can Mavs Fans.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Mavs>Suns

Don't care what the standings say because heads up Mavs=2 wins against Suns, Suns =0 wins against Mavs.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

And the Suns are 100% against the Bulls and the Mavs aren't... *shrug*.

One team has the better record however .


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Okay, so your saying

Trailblazers beat Mavs, but Mavs beat Suns...

Therefore the Blazers are better than the Suns?


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Mavs>Suns
> 
> Don't care what the standings say because heads up Mavs=2 wins against Suns, Suns =0 wins against Mavs.


So Bulls>Mavs because they're 0-1 against them? By the way I think the Heat had a horrid record against top teams last season during the regular season.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm talking heads up, Mavs vs Suns.


Who has won?

Mavs. Therefore Mavs are better than the Suns.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

And I say the team with the best record is the best team


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

How can you prove that if your team can't beat the 2nd best team in the league?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

What the hell are you guys doing?


Seriously, Suns fans stop making fools of yourselves. There's no need to rub crap
in the Mavericks fans faces just because they think the Mavs are better then the Suns.

Lets let the Suns do the talking.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Suess is a smart person, you should learn from him.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Because largely it doesn't matter. The only thing that comes from regular season games is home court advantage and that goes to the team with the best record, obviously. Even if the Suns beat the Mavs three times and retained #1, I don't think I'd care outside of the excitement from beating our rivals.

Everyone's belittled Suns fans for caring about the regular season for unimportant reasons so I won't; the regular season is for homecourt advantage and getting into the playoffs and the Suns are the #1 team. 

And besides, it's fun to enjoy Mavs losses.

Edit: Personally, I've held the belief that the Mavs and Suns are about equal and the Spurs are the only team with any merit towards bragging since they've actually won a championship in the last two seasons. *Shrug* - I'm just enjoying rivalry moments.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Homecourt doesnt matter to us in the playoffs, we beat the Spurs on the road, and ya'll on the road.

So home court means nothing to us Maverick fans.


----------



## lessthanjake (Jul 4, 2005)

Talking about a teams record against another team to determine which one is better is utter BS. That is such a small sample for both teams that it means NOTHING. You cannot say the Mavs are better than the Suns because of 96 combined minutes of better play, just as you couldnt say that 100% of Americans like George Bush after only asking 10 people their opinion. The sample is ridiculously small in both cases leading to a margin of error that makes it a useless piece of information (yes, I am a dork).


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

So your saying Heads up records dont matter?


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

They don't if you're the Phoenix Suns who just lost to the Mavs and beat the Heat twice in the regular season.

All that matters really is home court advantage - and home court advantage makes a big difference whether one wants to believe it or not. I'll take every advantage the Suns can get; Dirk Nowitzki having his legs run over by a horse, Stackhouse being clocked before the game and homecourt advantage.

Why I acted silly is simply because of this thread - you came out, talking it up and the team you support got beat less than twelve hours later, relinquishing the #1 spot. It's like OSU talking up their game for a month and getting clobbered by the Florida Gators.

It just makes for humorous irony and as a supporter of a rival squad, I have to say something .


----------



## lessthanjake (Jul 4, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> So your saying Heads up records dont matter?


They dont matter, especially when its only 2 games. Maybe if the Mavs sweep all 4 games this year with the Suns then youll be onto something, but beating a team you are pretty even with twice in a row doesnt really mean anything. Want some proof? Did the Mavs beating the Heat twice in a row in the Finals mean they were the better team? No. Did the fact that the Mavs beat the Heat in the two regular season meetings between the two mean anything? No. The sampling error is extremely small with a couple games. Case in point: If Dirk had missed the shot at the end of the last game with the Suns, it could be 1-1 between the two teams and your argument would be nonexistent. One shot does not make the Mavs a better team. Case closed.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

seriously both stfu. ^.-


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

*The World is not Enough!*

I don't see anything too mean or hate-filled... I mean c'mon, it's just a rivarly; most likely what will happen is the Suns will lose tomorrow and the fun'll be on me and whoever poked some fun.


----------



## Chad (Jul 3, 2004)

Saint Baller said:


> I'm talking heads up, Mavs vs Suns.
> 
> 
> Who has won?
> ...


Agreed. 
and Bulls>Mavs
and Cavs>Spurs

Because head to head meetings in the first half of the reg season mean everything.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: The World is not Enough!*



Helvius said:


> I don't see anything too mean or hate-filled... I mean c'mon, it's just a rivarly; most likely what will happen is the Suns will lose tomorrow and the fun'll be on me and whoever poked some fun.


Exactly... apparently Dissonance has no idea what a rivalry is about. I'm sorry but to some fans a rivalry actually means something... and heck yes you boast up your team as much as you can...why not? If you went on a Packers board and told the fans there to stop talking bad about the Bears you'd probably get banned because they'd think you're retarded. I think as long as things don't get personal and you're not just making up stuff when trying to argue with someone who really cares. 

Dissonance would rather us just live in harmony and hold hands while singing amazing grace.. but it's like you said... maybe I'm just wasting my time saying this because some people won't get it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The World is not Enough!*



tempe85 said:


> Exactly... apparently Dissonance has no idea what a rivalry is about. I'm sorry but to some fans a rivalry actually means something... and heck yes you boast up your team as much as you can...why not? If you went on a Packers board and told the fans there to stop talking bad about the Bears you'd probably get banned because they'd think you're retarded. I think as long as things don't get personal and you're not just making up stuff when trying to argue with someone who really cares.
> 
> Dissonance would rather us just live in harmony and hold hands while singing amazing grace.. but it's like you said... maybe I'm just wasting my time saying this because some people won't get it.


You know what? You win. You're right. I am wrong. And no, that last part is not what I am saying smart***.


And I know what a rivalry is. Being a Ravens fan, I can't stand the Steelers. Something within me that gets all happy when they lose. 

Not to mention I couldn't help, but laugh when another fan said, "Ben proved to be worse on 2 feet than on 2 wheels" after the Ravens sacked Ben Roethlisberger 14 times in 2 games (9 the first game, and 5 the second game). Yeah, that's all warm and fuzzy Dissonance.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

"When we've been there ten thousand years..." :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I can't stop laughing reading this thread!

The first thing I thought about after we went into the general forum was that WE BETTER NOT LOSE!

Guess what? lol...

It's all good. Whoever says Bulls is a better team than Dallas doesn't know a thing about NBA. Whoever says Portland is better than Phoenix..... LOL...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I can't stop laughing reading this thread!
> 
> *The first thing I thought about after we went into the general forum was that WE BETTER NOT LOSE!*
> 
> ...


That was also my first thought when the "discussion" started :biggrin: 

But one game doesn't change any reliable opinion.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

The more I think about it the more It seems we're all just arguing (at this point in the season at least).. what is better... oranges or oranges?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> The more I think about it the more It seems we're all just arguing (at this point in the season at least).. what is better... oranges or oranges?


LOL...

But... my orange could be better than your orange. LOL...

It's all good. We were having a little fun yesterday, and our team didn't make us look good.

A nice big Homer "D'oh!" is fitting here.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: The World is not Enough!*



Dissonance19 said:


> You know what? You win. You're right. I am wrong. And no, that last part is not what I am saying smart***.
> 
> 
> And I know what a rivalry is. Being a Ravens fan, I can't stand the Steelers. Something within me that gets all happy when they lose.
> ...


Note to self, ban Dissonance 
How about them Colts


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

What general public fail to realize is that there are A LOT of Nash fans here in Dallas.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: The World is not Enough!*



cpawfan said:


> Note to self, ban Dissonance
> How about them Colts


LOL...

Do we need a "Hate: General" thread here?


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL...
> 
> But... my orange could be better than your orange. LOL...
> 
> ...


To be honest I don't know what's worse... winning by 5 to the Knicks or losing to the Bulls... But whichever it should be a great rest of the season.

By the way...

1. Suns = Orange
1A. Mavs = Orange
3. Spurs = Orange that's been in the fridge too long
4-30. Beets

:biggrin:

lol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The World is not Enough!*



cpawfan said:


> Note to self, ban Dissonance
> How about them Colts


lol

Even though, I felt like the Ravens should've won, I got it over it rather quickly. Heh, I actually went for them against the Pats, and I hope they win next week. I want to see Manning get a ring.





Anyone who wants to know the original post that I deleted. I replied to Seuss saying



> Seriously.
> 
> I'm sick to death with all the bickering everywhere, and it goes all the way back from 2 yrs ago in the 2nd rd of the playoffs. Rivalry or not, you can debate, argue or say things civilally, and in a certain manner, without acting childish, or so abrasive towards one another. This goes for both sides. Though, for a few of you on each side, it's hard not to, because that is all you ever do. It's just getting annoying now.
> 
> And I posted about this same thing in my Plea to Mavs-Suns Thread last season before the playoff series. That didn't work. It all continued between some certain posters, who didn't post in that thread, and maybe some who did. I know it won't work again by saying all this either, so I'm just wasting my time.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> What general public fail to realize is that there are A LOT of Nash fans here in Dallas.


That's because 60% of the Metroplex has a story about running into Nash at a bar


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: The World is not Enough!*



Dissonance19 said:


> Anyone who wants to know the original post that I deleted. I replied to Seuss saying


Mavs-Spurs is very different from Mavs-Suns.

There IS bad blood between mavs and spurs because of Finley... I won't beat that dead horse any more.

I just love the fact that Mark Cuban has to keep his mouth shut these days.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> That's because 60% of the Metroplex has a story about running into Nash at a bar


I think I ran into him once at a local "club" _Baby Dolls_.... 

no.... I meant..... Wal-Mart.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The World is not Enough!*



edwardcyh said:


> Mavs-Spurs is very different from Mavs-Suns.
> 
> There IS bad blood between mavs and spurs because of Finley... I won't beat that dead horse any more.
> 
> I just love the fact that Mark Cuban has to keep his mouth shut these days.




You know it's only a matter of time before he opens his mouth, right?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: The World is not Enough!*



Dissonance19 said:


> You know it's only a matter of time before he opens his mouth, right?


Last I heard, he's starting a T-Shirt company to sell all those "messages."

lol...


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: The World is not Enough!*

currently suns>mavs. 

Dont believe me..

check www.nba.com/standings


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm sure your relieved. You've only been chasing us for the past 3 months....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ninjatune said:


> I'm sure your relieved. You've only been chasing us for the past 3 months....



Huh? He's not even a Suns fan.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Huh? He's not even a Suns fan.


But he's making the Suns fans look...... good.

:biggrin:


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

So how many of you guys gonna be rooting extra hard for the Bucks tonight? If the Suns continue to play at the level of whoever they're playing - high or low  - the Bucks will have a chance somewhere later in the 3rd Quarter/early in the 4th quarter to take over the game and win ^_^.

I have faith, though! Faith!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

No way Suns drop tonight's game, and NO WAY I would be rooting for the Bucks.

Plus, Suns staying ahead will give AJ more opportunity to "teach."


----------



## unbiasedopinions (Jan 26, 2007)

tempe85 said:


> So Bulls>Mavs because they're 0-1 against them? By the way I think the Heat had a horrid record against top teams last season during the regular season.



mavs are 1 and 1 against the bulls.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

OMG... I have just wasted 40 minutes of my life.

I typed a nice long reply to the thread, and at the last minute decided to not post it because it's totally pointless to keep that thread going.

People can be so blind sometimes. I can't believe some of those people pounding their chest over a win against a MILWAUKEE BUCKS WITHOUT THEIR #1 GUY! That should have been a total "gimme" game.

I am extremely amused by the behavior...

The only thing I can say is "It's all good....."


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

unbiasedopinions said:


> mavs are 1 and 1 against the bulls.


BTW, welcome to the board, and I enjoyed reading your post on that thread.

:cheers:


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Meh; the Suns have been struggling for awhile now and Nash is frustrated because he realizes that winning just doesn't cut it if it isn't a solid win but nonetheless, it's still winning for the regular season and they do have the best record.

There's really no point to argue, well, Wade was missing or Redd was missing because even when those players are there, they've beaten em. The Suns have this unique ability to play at the level of whoever they're playing is capable of. I almost want to call it a chameleon effect with how no matter who, they play like they're no better than that team and still win.

When they play solid ball, they school - like the revenge game against the Wizards and the first game against the Cavaliers. And they played sloppily against the Bulls as well and won the game, which is the difference between the two. The Suns have played very crappy ball against crappy teams and at the end of the day, they've won.

Now they need to step up their game and beat the top two teams; for the Mavs, it's just maintaining their high level of play even when it's against the chump change, or at least so they win because they could've easily broken the regular season record along with the Suns if they'd started off right, IMO.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Kevin Sherrington made some excellent points yesterday (before Phoenix got beat).



> Look a little closer at Phoenix's league-best record: The Suns are 36-8 overall. But they're 20-1 against the East. Against the West, they're a more pedestrian 16-7.
> 
> Granted, six of the Suns' losses to the West came in the first three weeks of the season, when they were still trying to find their footing. But seven of their next nine games are against the West.
> 
> ...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

IMO Suns > Mavs, b/c Phoenix is that much more explosive.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Nice thought, but with identical records..... a 2-0 advantage in H2H's.... and much more games vs the east for PHX so far...... that theory doesn't hold much water.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey I just jinxed u guys. U should be thanking me


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

And how is that?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

xray said:


> Kevin Sherrington made some excellent points yesterday (before Phoenix got beat).



I've said that point about the Suns vs Mavs, Jazz, Lakers, Spurs for the last month or so in justifying why the Mavs are better right now. He copied me.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'd sue him.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I've said that point about the Suns vs Mavs, Jazz, Lakers, Spurs for the last month or so in justifying why the Mavs are better right now. He copied me.


I repped you, so you'll feel better...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> *The entire package*
> 
> Dirk Nowitzki​
> It may not show in the same way as Karl Malone's ever-increasing biceps did when they were visible from the cheap seats, or Michael Jordan's shooting percentages from the perimeter as they rose year by year, but Nowitzki's growth as a defender over his career has been no less than astonishing. Dirk was easily the worst defender in the NBA during his rookie year, among the worst in his second and an outright liability at times until 2003 or so. And, while he hasn't grown into an All-Defensive talent, he's close. Nowitzki and Josh Howard cover so much ground on that Mavericks team that it's easy to forget just how far Dirk has come, especially when he barely registers in the usual defensive statistical categories, with just 1.3 combined blocks/steals per game.


Link


His picture looks kinda gay, but I'll cut him some slack...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

rofl what a joke.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> rofl what a joke.


I think the correct response is.....




Ninjatune said:


> Tino has to be the most "_glass half empty_" Mavs fan ever! :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I thought Bray (or Xray) was stepping down? Or was that just a big joke that no one got, or did get, and I wasn't one of them?  :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I thought Bray (or Xray) was stepping down? Or was that just a big joke that no one got, or did get, and I wasn't one of them?  :biggrin:


The admins are busy trying to figure out what's going on with VS. :biggrin: 

They'll kick him out soon enough. LOL... :joke:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I think the correct response is.....


ummh no and no. do you really think Dirk is a good or decent defender? I wonder, did you watch the Mavericks vs the Spurs (both game)? Dirk made.. shoot i don't even remember his name, look like an All-Star. and that's an honest "response", sorry but i am not a homer.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> ummh no and no. do you really think Dirk is a good or decent defender? I wonder, did you watch the Mavericks vs the Spurs (both game)? Dirk made.. shoot i don't even remember his name, look like an All-Star. and that's an honest "response", sorry but i am not a homer.


LOL... but what's-his-name *IS* an All-Star! :biggrin: 

I know I have my homer goggles, but I am proud of it. :yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I thought Bray (or Xray) was stepping down? Or was that just a big joke that no one got, or did get, and I wasn't one of them?  :biggrin:


I don't know if they're in a hurry or not, but I just don't have the time I used to...and it's not like our guys are east coast fans, we're pretty cool over here. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Not me. Im a jerk.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Not me. Im a jerk.


Yes, but you're OUR jerk.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... but what's-his-name *IS* an All-Star! :biggrin:


Sarcasm? Fabricio Oberto??


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> IMO Suns > Mavs, b/c Phoenix is that much more explosive.


heres some proof of his immense basket ball knowledge:
I beleive he wrote this in June



TheBigDonut said:


> EAST
> 1. Miami - come on
> 2. Chicago - Big Ben!
> 3. Cleveland - leapfrogged by the Bulls, 4th by default
> ...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> Sarcasm? Fabricio Oberto??



Probably thinks you're talking about Duncan.

I think Dirk is a decent defender though, you're entitled to off days.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Probably thinks you're talking about Duncan.
> 
> I think Dirk is a decent defender though, you're entitled to off days.


you can have off days when it comes to defense?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> you can have off days when it comes to defense?


Yes you can. Defense is as much mental as it is physical.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Yes you can. Defense is as much mental as it is physical.


then Dirk sure has a lot of those "off days".


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

2 games up on the Suns...8 games up on the Spurs...a lot of hate for Josh Howard...maybe this _is_ our year...

funny though...the Suns drop 2 games in a week and no one is saying anything...I bet if we dropped 2 games in a week the bashing would be relentless..."we would be exposed for the fruads we are"...


----------



## NetsKnight (Jan 29, 2007)

edwardcyh said:


> A good portion of Mavericks fans on BBF.com are tired of sitting back and letting the Suns fans talk down to us. We are tired of the crap being spewed everywhere because WE ARE THE BETTER TEAM!
> 
> Join us in an epic crusade against the rest of BBF.com!
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?p=4426299#post4426299


The Suns fans will shut up if the Mavs beat them in the playoffs.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

NetsKnight said:


> The Suns fans will shut up if the Mavs beat them in the playoffs.


Seem to remember knocking them off in 6 last year. Guess once isn't enough.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Seem to remember knocking them off in 6 last year. Guess once isn't enough.



Suns beat you guys in 6 as well. But you still remained confident the next year.

I can't believe you actually think this team is the same as last years team......
You're better then that Ninja. I even admit the Mavs are a different team this year then
in 04-05, just like the Suns are different from 05-06.



> funny though...the Suns drop 2 games in a week and no one is saying anything...I bet if we dropped 2 games in a week the bashing would be relentless..."we would be exposed for the fruads we are"...


Suns are without Nash right now, so I think most people are down playing the loss, even if
it was to the Hawks. But I'm sure the Mavericks would lose to the Hawks without their "MVP".....


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Suns beat you guys in 6 as well. But you still remained confident the next year.
> 
> I can't believe you actually think this team is the same as last years team......
> You're better then that Ninja. I even admit the Mavs are a different team this year then
> ...


one of the worst post Ive ever seen you make...

were the Suns Nashless last week when they lost to Utah? I read yalls game thread...this was still supposed to be an easy victory in yalls opionion...nm,Im not gonna get into a battle of excuses with you...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> one of the worst post Ive ever seen you make...
> 
> *were the Suns Nashless last week when they lost to Utah?*


Beating or losing to the the Jazz isn't surprising. Utah is one of the tops team and
Suns lost by 3. While they lost by 9 to the Hawks.... 



> I read yalls game thread...this was still supposed to be an easy victory in yalls opionion...nm,Im not gonna get into a battle of excuses with you...


Yes, it was suppose to be easy. Yet, the Suns lost.

I think it had something to do with the fact that Nash was not playing.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

The Suns fans haven't claimed to be the Champions before the playoffs in almost every thread they can; they don't feel like they're getting shafted; they haven't started forty-three threads discussing why Dirk doesn't deserve MVP; their team's owner isn't a moron by default of keeping his mouth shut; they don't put all stock in the regular season since winning the regular season and getting the second seed hasn't yielded them any different results (Losing in the WCF).

Why do the Mavs get the threads? Because certain individuals whined; certain individuals acted like they're being targeted; acted like they're being shafted; acted like they're being ridiculed; acted like they've been talked about negatively for being a support base of the Mavericks; [strike]have an owner who is a moron[/strike] and who almost no one likes.

It's an easy thing to get under the skins of the Mavericks fans because they think the petty and insignificant argument matters. The Suns have lost to top teams (1-7 I believe) and we sit back in our forum and say "Ok, we did good against the Spurs, maybe we've got it? We get beaten by the Jazz? Ok, we're not there." Can the Suns players help it if they're more desirable to discuss? Can they help it if the Suns do the "team image" of slapping hands, throwing it together and shuffling in a circle before games or better yet, the whole MVP and Assist Master persona leading the charge?

Can they help it? Do you think it's the Suns players fault? Do you think it's their owners fault? Do you think it's Steve's fault that he goes out and tries to play hard every night and everyone is eating out of his hand because he's just damn great to talk about while Kobe tarnished his career and the Mavs have a negative stigma about them that's influenced [strike]by their moron of an owner[/strike] - you can't go a week without hearing about some crappy BlogMaverick article that makes everyone wonder when he'll shut up.

So then I sit back, and I see this "Enough is Enough!" crap and I have to wonder: why does it matter? You've won the games, all of them except the big one - why not wait until you win the Title and then come on the forums and act like however you want. Cause then you've got the ring and it won't seem like you're setting yourself up for a major diss when Dirk chokes away a 2-0 lead or fails to be aggressive in the Finals. Or like when this thread came out and the Suns took over the standings and the Suns had fun with it and just repeated "League Table, League Table."

I love a rivalry, but I don't want to hear all this crap about who deserves what until the seasons done, and I dont think I want to hear what you think our team can do without our leader because we can look at the stats, the results and watch the games and see the Suns lose their confidence with Nash off the court (During games and when he's injured) and blow big leads. Because you want to make a case for Dirk Nowitzki's MVP in your mind, you've decided that since the Suns have three all-stars, they should be able to win even if one of them's gone; that because Jason Howard wasn't voted in by fans or coaches, he doesn't figure into the equation and that it's still getting shafted; all in that mind, you're analyzing and suddenly, Nash is out! Oh no, now we'll see the truth! The Suns look like a any other average NBA team; there's no pazaaz, there's no spark. They're 2-8 without him! They lack confidence. Dare this mean he's a very valuable asset to the team? Dare it mean more valuable than Nowitzki? Oh no, the Sports Writers can't see this!

Quick! Make posts on Basketball Boards to stem the tide!

*P.S. Call Cuban a moron on somebody else's board.*
^_^


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

^ This post made me laugh.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

And your attitude towards anything but the Mavs makes me laugh sometimes. Which is surprising cuz you can be cool other times. It's when you're not replying in a certain tone or way that is condescending.


I guess, just some have what we call a persecution complex. Some Suns fans have it as well.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> And your attitude towards anything but the Mavs makes me laugh sometimes. Which is surprising cuz you can be cool other times. When you're not replying in a certain tone or way.
> 
> I guess, just some have what we call a persecution complex. Some Suns fans have it as well.


Fair enough. The post did make me laugh though....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Helvius said:


> Because you want to make a case for Dirk Nowitzki's MVP in your mind, *you've decided that since the Suns have three all-stars, they should be able to win even if one of them's gone;*


Sounds like a reasonable expectation; we have two all-stars and are 42-9, with Nash the Suns are 39-12, *but 2-3 with only 2 all-stars*. Hardly a measurable standard, but qoutes like this around the league makes one vote him for MVP, but question the roster balance:



> "When Steve doesn't play, it's not the same," (Coach Scott) Skiles said. "He IS the style that they play, but that's why you've got to win the game.


Must be a flaw in philosophy - if Nash went down for the year, would they have to trash the season?


----------

